# UNR Volleyball Coverage



## Brinr (Oct 23, 2011)

I had to cover this game for my Photojournalism class, let me know what you think.

1



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 023 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 003 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 017 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 020 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

5



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 011 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

6



10_20_11 UNR Volleyball water 001 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2011)

Where is the story?? =) I want to see set, pass and kill!!! 
Volleyball is a some what nice sport to cover!! You know pretty much exactly where the pass is going to go. (on college level at least) I want to see some action!!
Disclaimer......I play vball. If you have some fast glass you should be able to get some nice shots.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 23, 2011)

I play volleyball, and I must admit you didn't present the sport as I'd like it to be presented. Volleyball is sweat, blood and tears. It's pancaking, it's quick kills, it's precision sets, it's wicked serves, it's reaching for the ball and barely saving it, it's fair game and it's loads of fun.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 23, 2011)

I wasn't fussy on the blur action but what it did show me was that you looked at this sport from a different perspective and have some nice images.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I play volleyball, and I must admit you didn't present the sport as I'd like it to be presented. Volleyball is sweat, blood and tears. It's pancaking, it's quick kills, it's precision sets, it's wicked serves, it's reaching for the ball and barely saving it, it's fair game and it's loads of fun.



I think I love you.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 23, 2011)

mishele said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I play volleyball, and I must admit you didn't present the sport as I'd like it to be presented. Volleyball is sweat, blood and tears. It's pancaking, it's quick kills, it's precision sets, it's wicked serves, it's reaching for the ball and barely saving it, it's fair game and it's loads of fun.
> ...



Whoa, not sure if I'm ready to proclaim the L-word yet....


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

I was so excited to open this and see if someone else could help me... Volleyball is HARD AS HELL! I can't get the hang of it in any way shape or form!
These are some cool shots. VERY yellow/gold in color. 
I like the action one... It wouldn't sell to the parents (which is my first concern) but it's an awesome image!


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> I was so excited to open this and see if someone else could help me... Volleyball is HARD AS HELL! I can't get the hang of it in any way shape or form!
> These are some cool shots. VERY yellow/gold in color.
> I like the action one... It wouldn't sell to the parents (which is my first concern) but it's an awesome image!



Have you been around the sport a lot?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 23, 2011)

Where's the sand?  No bikinis either...  I gotta agree it looks from these photos it could be a chess match.  But maybe you didn't post the slam the ball down their throats pictures.  I don't get the legs picture but maybe that's a sports thing.


----------



## Brinr (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replies. I was really tying to go for a different look with these, trying to switch it up from the standard action shots, make you see something else. Maybe it was poorly executed, oh well. Also I was avoiding action shots because that gym is a hole, there's no light whatsoever and I haven't got the fastest glass in the world so It was really hard to freeze motion in that atmosphere. I did take a bunch of them but I didn't post them because of the blurred action. The one I did post was kind of a bad pan execution. Anyway thanks for lookin!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes and no. Not from the time I graduated 20+ years ago until this summer's beach Volleyball League. 
I will admit that knowing the sport and what to expect and anticipate has helped me. Part of my problem is finding the perfect spot to be, part of it is deciding on which lens I want to be using, part of it is learning to begin shooting BEFORE and hope that what I anticipate is correct!
I have been working with a 28-75 and a 70-200 on 2 different bodies. Invariably if I have the wrong one to my eye. Then there is the gyms I am having to deal with... It's a nightmare. I can shoot any other sport just fine-even ones I understand little of!!! Volleyball? HARD AS HELL TO SHOOT!


----------



## Brinr (Oct 23, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Yes and no. Not from the time I graduated 20+ years ago until this summer's beach Volleyball League.
> I will admit that knowing the sport and what to expect and anticipate has helped me. Part of my problem is finding the perfect spot to be, part of it is deciding on which lens I want to be using, part of it is learning to begin shooting BEFORE and hope that what I anticipate is correct!
> I have been working with a 28-75 and a 70-200 on 2 different bodies. Invariably if I have the wrong one to my eye. Then there is the gyms I am having to deal with... It's a nightmare. I can shoot any other sport just fine-even ones I understand little of!!! Volleyball? HARD AS HELL TO SHOOT!



THANK YOU MLEEK!!!! You are so right, there's almost nothing you can do, all the backgrounds are busy, you can't flash, there's no light (what there is is yellow as hell)!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

Brinr said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and no. Not from the time I graduated 20+ years ago until this summer's beach Volleyball League.
> ...


CUSTOM WHITE BALANCE! But expect every 6th photo or so to be REALLY wonky from cycling lights.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2011)

I play a lot of outside doubles so that would be a little easier....=) I feel your pain.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 24, 2011)

Finding the spot might be tricky, yes. 

Here's a few tips:

You can't shoot all the touches from the same spot. You need to move around. Perhaps it would be easier to focus on one team at the time, seeing as the net is dividing the field in two. Position yourself to get good kills. Would be cool if you manage to capture a good "back set" (player setting the ball back over their head). Volleyball is a quick sport, so you must be ready. If the kill comes from the middle position, you're likely to miss it if you're not paying attention. It's not like football where you can follow the ball, or anticipate where it's going. You must be ready for the ball, be lucky in your framing. Basic understanding of rotational systems wouldn't hurt either


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 24, 2011)

I shot a college volleyball game for a friend (daughter on the team). Not going to lie I didnt have fast glass and had to crank up my ISO way too high. Lighting was terrible.  Got a sinking feeling standing next to the schools photographer with a 400mm f/2.8.... 
But I think the part that bothered me the most was if I wanted to shoot the team face on that darn net always got in the way!


----------



## Brinr (Oct 24, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Finding the spot might be tricky, yes.
> 
> Here's a few tips:
> 
> You can't shoot all the touches from the same spot. You need to move around. Perhaps it would be easier to focus on one team at the time, seeing as the net is dividing the field in two. Position yourself to get good kills. Would be cool if you manage to capture a good "back set" (player setting the ball back over their head). Volleyball is a quick sport, so you must be ready. If the kill comes from the middle position, you're likely to miss it if you're not paying attention. It's not like football where you can follow the ball, or anticipate where it's going. You must be ready for the ball, be lucky in your framing. Basic understanding of rotational systems wouldn't hurt either



Compaq,

Ha ha I was focused on one team, i do understand the rotation but you're right it's a quick sport and I avoided "action" shots because of the slow shutter speed issue. EVERYTHING was a blur, the ball wasn't even a streak. I hate the look of high iso and ya my glass only went to f4. Maybe i'm just making excuses, hopefully I get another chance to shoot something like this.


----------



## Brinr (Oct 24, 2011)

spacefuzz,

Thanks that's exactly how I felt.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to agree with McGavin.  Without the skimpy bikinis and tan, sweaty skin, what's the point?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 24, 2011)

raise the ISO.  High grainy ISO with proper shutter speed will trump any shots with shutter that is too slow for the action shot.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Also shoot in RAW so you can correct that pesky gym lighting color cast


----------



## Compaq (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup. A 5 set match lasts pretty long, and you should have enough time to take some high iso shots. Noise can be reduced in photoshop easily, and you would be able to get some action shots. 

Take it as a learning experience


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2011)

The ISO on the 50D CAN be pushed UP. It's a little noisy, but if you are overexposing properly the noise removal in adobe camera raw or lightroom alone will clear it up pretty darned easily. Be sure to set a custom white balance because the color temperature does have a bearing on how light and dark things can appear. Too much yellow appears much lighter than too much blue!!! 
I have shot inside some of the worst EVER gyms with the 50D at f/2.8, 12800 ISO and a shutter of about 1/500 and gotten stunning results. Here's one:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've shot quite a bit of both indoor and beach at all levels and it is one of those sports that if you start trying too hard to get the spike or the dives, all the while trying to switch from one camera to the next you will end up with alot of missed action.  I usually shoot from two spots and almost always work with a 300 2.8 or 400 2.8, for indoor games I like to shoot from well back and under the net, this gives you your best opportunities for serve setups or spike retuns, dives etc. I also shoot high from the back over top of the net for blocks.  Beach is easier to shoot, fewer players, more dives, easier to follow the players.  I think what you shoot is good as a "story" looking past the action and at things others don't shoot, you've kept your eyes open and that is key to setting yourself apart.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I've shot quite a bit of both indoor and beach at all levels and it is one of those sports that if you start trying too hard to get the spike or the dives, all the while trying to switch from one camera to the next you will end up with alot of missed action.  I usually shoot from two spots and almost always work with a 300 2.8 or 400 2.8, for indoor games I like to shoot from well back and under the net, this gives you your best opportunities for serve setups or spike retuns, dives etc. I also shoot high from the back over top of the net for blocks.  Beach is easier to shoot, fewer players, more dives, easier to follow the players.  I think what you shoot is good as a "story" looking past the action and at things others don't shoot, you've kept your eyes open and that is key to setting yourself apart.



I am new to shooting volleyball this year and I am having a hell of a time with the 200mm being too close. I can use any and all of the pointers you can give me. Treat me like I am dumb as a stump because Volleyball is KILLING me!! 

my first foray into it I took only the 70-200 out and one camera... I was so tight with the 70-200 I was missing everything and really missing focus. So I switched to the 28-75. You know how that went... it's wide enough to get everything and then some, but not enough zoom to get the close blood sweat and tears of the game. 
Are you using a zone to focus? And which one? Where exactly are you positioning yourself? Are you shooting fast enough to stop the ball? Or just to stop the players in motion? ANYTHING!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 24, 2011)

Learning to use longer lenses takes time, and is definately more difficult to use than a wide.  Shooting sports is all timing and practice, it's one of the most difficult fields to be good in, inspite of all the weekend warriors figuring that all they need is a camera.  I shoot as fast as I can, 500th is the minimum speed and even with that you won't stop a spike, watch for the blocks at the net, it always makes for good images.  If you study the game, watch the practices you'll start to see patterns, how the team starts to move and then where the sets are going, what you want to do is  concentrate on the block at the net.  As most of the gyms are dark, up the iso to where the noise isn't really bad, try shooting at 3.2-4 that will give you a little bit of depth.  It's just go out and practice.


----------

